# Pleasing Plump Ladies



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Since there seems to be such a interest on this site in, let’s say pleasing plump, ladies, I would like to run this poll. Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and that the weight of lady folks is (and always has been) related to style and fluctuates up and down just like their hem line (and always will) so be honest with your choice.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep , the bigger the woman , the better. If your tractor breaks , then just throw a collar around the ole lady and keep on plowing.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

[QUOTE: If your tractor breaks , then just throw a collar around the ole lady and keep on plowing.]

Yep, Durwood you might, but I doubt it. Most times when a fellow makes such statements in public his wife is keeping him on a short leash at home and is subject to have to eat a mule collar for supper if he wants supper :eat: or any of the other finer things in life. hula

But, alas most all of us men are pretty much in the same boat. The person who said the "best things in life are free" must have been a woman. Could have been a man who was never married. 

:cpu:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Bigger the better

keep you warm in the winter and shade in the summer
Unsigned


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

You will notice that i didn't make that statement in public. I keep this site hid from the wife. I do have some sense about me.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hum, Hum, Seems you guys are really desparate, Seems when I married my wife 28 years ago She weighed 98 pounds, affter a child and 28 years later she is the same weight. Of course being 4'11" tall tends to keep the weight off. Guess you guys need to get those ladies out for more exercise (HE HA). Just kinding. I guess being married to a Filipina they tend to have the ability to keep active.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Don't have a big one just giving some advantages that they have.
Rodster


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

First reply


> Bigger the better
> 
> keep you warm in the winter and shade in the summer
> Unsigned


Second reply


> Don't have a big one just giving some advantages that they have.
> Rodster


Your wife have a talk with you between times there Rodster, aah Buddy? :truth:
John-in-Ga

:cpu:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

No
Just covering my butt in case she reads it HA HA
Rodster:jumpropeb


----------

